

Microsoft launches Office 2013 software suite - thomseddon
http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/

======
thomseddon
And the announcement: [http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/press/2013/jan13/01-29O3...](http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/press/2013/jan13/01-29O365PR.aspx)

